# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  -Kατασκευή  δικτυακού  καλωδίου

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φίλοι φίλες  της  κοινότητας  γειά  σας  θέλω  να  δικτύώσω  κάποια  τμήματα  του  σπιτιού  προεγκατάσταση  καλωδίου  cat 5  είχα  κάνει  προ  2  ετών  όταν  έκανα  ανακαίνιση  τώρα  θέλω  να  βάλω  τα  φις  και  να  συνδέσω  μια  πρίζα  υπάρχει  κάποια  σειρά  στη θέση  των  καλωδίων  απ΄ότι  ξέρω  η  σύνδεση  είναι  ευθεία  δηλαδή  όπως  είναι  στο  ένα  φις  να  είναι  και  στο  άλλο  η  σειρά,  κοίταξα  στο διαδ.  και  είχε  σχεδια  με  συγκεκριμένη  σειρά  χρωμάτων.

----------


## lepouras

πάντως αν και αρκετοί θα διαφωνήσουν σου  προτείνω να τερματίζεις σε θηλυκές πρίζες και πατσπανελ και να κάνεις μετά την όποια σύνδεση με πατσκορντ

----------


## moutoulos

Εφόσον πρόκειται για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση δικού σου σπιτιού στην ουσία δεν έχει σημασία
πως θα τα βάλεις, αρκεί να είναι το ίδιο "αριθμημένα" παντού (Δεν στο συνιστώ). 

Όμως επειδή όταν το ανοίξει κάποιος σχετικός ... θα πάθει σοκ, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις
 το standard πρωτόκολλο πχ 568B (πιο διαδεδομένο).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Γιάννη γιατί να διαφωνήσουν, αφού αυτό που λες είναι το σωστό. Τερματίζεις πάντα σε θηλυκές.

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη γιατί να διαφωνήσουν, αφού αυτό που λες είναι το σωστό. Τερματίζεις πάντα σε θηλυκές.



γιατί είναι ποιό ακριβό από δύο φυσάκια στην άκρη του καλωδίου.
αφού τα ξέρεις τώρα. σίγουρα έχεις πετύχει αρκετές  φορές και μάλιστα σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους τερματισμένα έτσι από <<επαγγελματίες>> :Biggrin: 
εντάξει εδώ είναι το σπίτι του οπότε πρόταση μπορούμε να του κάνουμε μόνο.

----------


## kioan

> γιατί είναι ποιό ακριβό από δύο φυσάκια στην άκρη του καλωδίου.



Με απογοητεύεις Γιάννη  :Thumbdown:  δε συμβαδίζεις με τις εξελίξεις!

Υπάρχει λύση που συνδυάζει και τα δύο και την έχω συναντήσει σε εταιρικό περιβάλλον: καλώδιο από ενδοδαπέδια όδευση το οποίο τερματίζει σε RJ45 φισάκι και male-to-female "patchcord" για σύνδεση του υπολογιστή.  :W00t:

----------


## moutoulos

Τα δυο φισάκια στην άκρη του καλωδίου, θα τα δεχόμουν *μόνο* σε μια πρόχειρη, 
με ημερομηνία λήξης εγκατάσταση. Σε μόνιμη εγκατάσταση οχι ... έστω και σε σπίτι.







> Υπάρχει λύση που συνδυάζει και τα δύο και την έχω συναντήσει σε εταιρικό περιβάλλον: καλώδιο από ενδοδαπέδια όδευση το οποίο τερματίζει σε RJ45 φισάκι και male-to-female "patchcord" για σύνδεση του υπολογιστή.



Αυτή είναι η εξέλιξη των παραπάνω που είπα. Πρόχειρο που έγινε μόνιμο.
Ή αλλιώς, "ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού".

 :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κατ΄ αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  για  τις  απαντήσεις  υπάρχει  κάποιος  ιδιαίτερος  λόγος  να  τερματίσω  με  πρίζες  έβαλα  μια  της  legrand  και  απο  ποιότητα  δεν  έλεγε  τίποτα  και  δεν  είδα  τίποτα  τερματικές  αντιστάσεις.

----------


## nestoras

> Εφόσον πρόκειται για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση δικού σου σπιτιού στην ουσία δεν έχει σημασία
> πως θα τα βάλεις, αρκεί να είναι το ίδιο "αριθμημένα" παντού (Δεν στο συνιστώ).



Δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις όπως να'ναι ακόμη κι αν ακολουθήσεις την ίδια σειρά και στα δύο βύσματα. Τα ζευγάρια θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν ως εξής (εξαιτίας της συστροφής):
Το Νο 1 με το Νο 2Το Νο 3 με το Νο 6Το Νο 4 με το Νο 5Το Νο 7 με το Νο 8 

Αν ακουλουθήσουμε αυτή την αλληλουχία ζευγών και στα δύο άκρα τότε το καλώδιο θα παίξει ανεξαρτήτως χρώματων...

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην ακολουθήσει κάποιος το πρότυπο Β εκτός κι αν θέλει να περάσει δύο 100άρια δίκτυα από το ίδια καλώδιο (δεν το προτείνω).

----------

plouf (17-05-15)

----------


## nestoras

> Με απογοητεύεις Γιάννη  δε συμβαδίζεις με τις εξελίξεις!
> 
> Υπάρχει λύση που συνδυάζει και τα δύο και την έχω συναντήσει σε εταιρικό περιβάλλον: καλώδιο από ενδοδαπέδια όδευση το οποίο τερματίζει σε RJ45 φισάκι και male-to-female "patchcord" για σύνδεση του υπολογιστή.



Ωραίος τερματισμός στο αρσενικό RJ-45...

Πρέπει να είχε πάρει ληγμένα όποιος το έκανε αυτό!

----------


## kioan

> ...δεν  είδα  τίποτα  τερματικές  αντιστάσεις.



Οι πρίζες για δίκτυο δεν έχουν τερματικές αντιστάσεις.
Απλή γαλβανική σύνδεση κάνουν, του καλωδίου με τα λαμάκια της πρίζας.

----------

FILMAN (18-05-15)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Οι πρίζες για δίκτυο δεν έχουν τερματικές αντιστάσεις.
> Απλή γαλβανική σύνδεση κάνουν, του καλωδίου με τα λαμάκια της πρίζας.



-Τότε  ποιος  ο  λόγος  να  τερματίσουμε  με  πρίζες?

----------


## lepouras

> -Τότε  ποιος  ο  λόγος  να  τερματίσουμε  με  πρίζες?



για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν αφήνουμε τα καλώδια της τηλεόρασης να βγαίνουν χύμα από τον τοίχο και να βάλουμε απλά ένα φισάκι στην άκρη και δεν έχουμε να κρέμεται και από τον τοίχο 3 μέτρα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου.

οπότε πρώτα ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι  όταν κάτι το τερματίζουμε σε σταθερά και ακίνητα μέρει εξασφαλίζουμε ότι δεν θα δέχεται τις διάφορες μηχανικές καταπονήσεις που θα το φθείρουν και με δεδομένο ότι για να το αντικαταστήσουμε θα πρέπει να ξανακάνουμε γιαπί το σπίτι(ή τον χώρο που βρίσκετε), έχουμε και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα του να μην κρέμονται καλώδια όταν δεν τα χρησιμοποιούμε.  
αντίθετα το πρόσθετο καλώδιο που βάζεις μετά ( του τηλεφώνου ή του δικτύου) και να σου χαλάσει απλά το ξεκουμπώνεις το πετάς και βάζεις καινούργιο χωρίς επιπτώσεις στην εγκατάσταση.
 τα καλώδια δικτύου που χρησιμοποιούνται στις εγκαταστάσεις είναι με μονόκλωνους αγωγούς που δεν ενδεικνύονται για πολλές καταπονήσεις(κούνα πέρα δώθε κλπ), αντίθετα τα πατσκορντ είναι με πολύκλωνους(εύκαμπτους) αγωγούς και γιαυτό τους βλέπεις ποιό μαλακούς και διαχειρίσιμους. 
 τέλος τα αρσενικά φισάκια κατασκευαστικά είναι έτσι για να καρφώνονται στο κέντρο του αγωγού στα εύκαμπτα καλώδια εύκολα. 
αντίθετα στα μονόκλωνα δεν μπορεί να περάσει στο κέντρο με αποτέλεσμα πολύ εύκολα με λίγο κούνημα πέρα δώθε μπορεί να κοπεί ο αγωγός εσωτερικά και στο σημείο που το τραυμάτισε και αδυνάτισε το λαμάκι από το φισάκι. 
οι πρίζες(τα θηλυκά) αντίθετα δεν το καρφώνει αλλά το σφηνώνει ανάμεσα σε δύο μαχαίρια και μετά το συγκρατεί μηχανικά με τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα που προσφέρει, και επειδή θα μπει στον τοίχο δεν θα ξαναδεχτεί άλλο κούνημα.
ελπίζω χοντρικά να σου έδωσα κάποιους λόγους.

----------

FILMAN (18-05-15)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Eυχαριστώ  Γιάννη  κατανοητά  αυτά  που  γράφεις  κάπως  'ετσι  είχα  σχεδιάσει  την  εγκατάσταση  πρίζα  και  απο  εκει  καλώδιο  δικτύου  με  ένα  5μ.  έτοιμο   εξυπηρετούνται  οι  χώροι  έως  και  μπαλκόνια   για  να  μη  γίνεται  κατάχρηση  του  ασύρματου,  τώρα  προσωρινά  θα  φτιάξω  ένα  σημείο  μάλλον  με  φισάκια  γιατί  προς  το  παρόν  πρίζα  δεν  εξυπηρετεί  η  πρίζα  αργότερα  θα  βάλω (πρίζες)  όταν  η  εγκατάσταση  γίνει  πλήρης.

-Μια  παρατήρηση  για  τις  πρίζες  τηλεόρασης  αυτές  τερματίζουν  το  σήμα με  αντιστασεις  και  γενικά  ''ζυγίζουν''  το  σήμα  ανάλογα  με  την  εγκατάσταση  τερματικές  ή  διέλευσης.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις όπως να'ναι ακόμη κι αν ακολουθήσεις την ίδια σειρά και στα δύο βύσματα. Τα ζευγάρια θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν ως εξής (εξαιτίας της συστροφής):
> Το Νο 1 με το Νο 2Το Νο 3 με το Νο 6Το Νο 4 με το Νο 5Το Νο 7 με το Νο 8
> 
> Αν ακουλουθήσουμε αυτή την αλληλουχία ζευγών και στα δύο άκρα τότε το καλώδιο θα παίξει ανεξαρτήτως χρώματων...



+9999999999999999999999999




> -Μια  παρατήρηση  για  τις  πρίζες  τηλεόρασης  αυτές  τερματίζουν  το  σήμα με  αντιστασεις  και  γενικά  ''ζυγίζουν''  το  σήμα  ανάλογα  με  την  εγκατάσταση  τερματικές  ή  διέλευσης.



Ναι, γιατί εκεί ένα καλώδιο μπορεί να δίνει σε περισσότερες από μια τηλεοράσεις. Αν δεν τερματίσεις σε φορτίο 75Ω ένα μακρύ αχρησιμοποίητο καλώδιο οι ανακλάσεις του σήματος στην άκρη του θα σου χαλάσουν την εικόνα στις υπόλοιπες τηλεοράσεις. Στα δίκτυα το κάθε καλώδιο που φεύγει από το switch πηγαίνει μόνο σε ένα υπολογιστή οπότε δεν δημιουργείται τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## katmadas

> Εφόσον πρόκειται για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση δικού σου σπιτιού στην ουσία δεν έχει σημασία
> πως θα τα βάλεις, αρκεί να είναι το ίδιο "αριθμημένα" παντού (Δεν στο συνιστώ). 
> 
> Όμως επειδή όταν το ανοίξει κάποιος σχετικός ... θα πάθει σοκ, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις
>  το standard πρωτόκολλο πχ 568B (πιο διαδεδομένο).



o nestoras εχει δικιο.
Δεν γινεται αυτο που λες.
Μαλιστα εχω διορθωσει προβλημμα που αφιλοταν ακριβως σε αυτο που περιγραφεις.
Τα ζευγη ειναι συνεστραμενα και πρεπει να ακουληθησουμε το προτοκολο.
Οχι για να μην το δει αλλος τεχνικος αλλα για να δουλευει σωστα .

----------

